
Ask HN: Masters from Analytics/Data Science Program to Entrepreneur? - treyfitty
Before one reacts to this question as a loaded question, hear me out:<p>I&#x27;ve just been accepted to the inaugural OMS Analytics program offered by Georgia Tech.  I was initially attracted by the $10K price tag, but I spent a large majority of my weekend thinking about whether it&#x27;s still worth my biggest investment- time.<p>Apart from MBAs, I really don&#x27;t hear of people who obtain Masters start their own companies.  It&#x27;s not necessarily a goal of mine, but I wanted to see what the HN crowd thought.  Can one learn so much from this program (or similar) that one becomes empowered enough to start a &quot;Data Science&#x2F;Machine Learning&#x2F;...etc. Company?&quot;
======
smt88
Master's degrees are almost uniformly a waste of time. MBAs especially so. I
know investors who consider founders with MBAs to be a negative signal.

Maybe this degree is different. But generally the biggest hurdles to becoming
an entrepreneur are (1) cash and (2) access to a target market.

